# Want someones opinion



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Hi

I've started making clicking noises at my mice instead of doing the squeaking noise at them cos I know it hurts their ears and now when I go near the cage some of them "click" at me. This isn't because they are ill as they are only doing it when I start it making the noise. Its like they're talking to me and mimicking me cos I've been doing it to them. Has anyone else had this happen? I'd be interested to know.


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'd have thought that would be something to do with positive reinforcement, i.e. if you feed them treats or pay attention to them when they click at you they might learn that that behaviour will result in the positive response from you. For example, my mouse Ginger used to very occasionally climb to the top of the cage when i had the lid off, and the first few times i just gave her a treat to encourage her to go back down... this became habit and now as soon as i have the lid off she climbs up and begs until she gets her treat, then if i don't put the lid back on she'll keep coming back and begging! It's ever so cute though


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I bet it is!  Maybe it is that. Thanx for answering!


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

You're welcome


----------



## HollyUK (Jun 15, 2011)

I didn't know it hurt their ears to make a 'squeeking' noise? Is that like a 'kissy' sound?

I will try more clicking!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

How do you make clicking noises? o.o My current litter does it a lot, haha


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I make clicking noises at my mice too as well as all my rodents I know my rats make the noise back at me and one of my mice has made it back at me as well she lived into old age, I would guess it is mimicking or "talking back" lol if they aren't doing it all the time


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I make a chattering noise by sucking the lips against the teeth, or a clicking noise with my tongue. It makes most meeces turn and look at me, and some of them do it back. I've had 'conversations' with individual mousies where I do one of these and they do it back, and so on and so forth. Some of them nuzzle my hand off and on during this procedure, and I've a had a few groom my hand or my nose.

I think they like it. I don't know what I'm saying but it's great fun!

Sometimes old meeces chatter constantly. It's not illness, probably just going a bit dotty in their old age.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a male that was "chatty" until I put a girl in with him. I don't hear him right now while cleaning cages. I wonder if it is a way to call out to and find other mice.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

When you hold a calm mousies in your hand, you can hear their voice in the vibrations of their body. they mostly communicate at high frequencies we can't hear. I think the sounds that we can hear are mostly learned (other than the squeaking that comes with fighting or mating). I chatter to my meeces from the time they are small. My usual chatter it sucking the lips against the teeth and then smacking the lips outward. the other thing I do issucking air through my closed teeth and then drawing it rapidly back through.

I've been around animals so much that I almost always try to learn their 'language'. I speak excellent qat, for instance.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I am glad you have put my mind at rest and for that I thank you lots!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

we discovered how great it was that we did this last night when a baby hamster of ours got out that isn't exactly hand tame... one of the more nervous girls... she got into one of our more cluttered closets and i sat by the door "chattering and clicking" calling her mammas (I call pretty much all our female animals that when I am chattering) and she came right to me... wouldn't let me pick her up though... I was so glad I didn't have to tear apart that closet!!!!! lol SO I defiantly think all people should do it lol >.>  My boyfriend doesn't think I look as stupid anymore  lol


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Well thats a relief, Blackcat! I always worry when they hide if getting clutter out might accidentially fall on them and squash them.


----------

